# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Liệu pháp gi để tăng cường sinh lý cho chàng an toàn và hiệu quả

## shopdochoihanoi

Nguyên nhân gây ra các hiện tượng sinh lý ở nam giới

 Vấn đề tuổi tác: nếu tuối càng cao thì nam giới sẽ càng dễ gặp phải các hiện tượng về sinh lý, bởi khi lớn tuổi nội tiết tố kích dục cũng giảm và dẫn đến việc giảm thèm muốn quan hệ ở đàn ông.

 Mắc một số bệnh kinh niên như: tiểu đường, suy thận, suy gan, tim mạch, bệnh về thần kinh….

 Uống nhiều rượu, bia, thuốc lá, sử dụng các chất kích thích cũng là một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra các hiện tượng sinh lý ở nam giới.

 tâm cảnh suy sụp, thường xuyên bị tâm lý như lo lắng, sợ hãi, áp lực công việc cũng như cuộc sống, Stress kéo dài….

 Dùng các loại thuốc chữa bệnh quá lâu, thủ dâm quá lâu hoặc quá nhiều….

 Cách tăng cường sinh lý nam giới hiệu quả

 Cải thiện bữa ăn để tăng cường sinh lý một cách hiệu quả
 Những món ăn có bổ sung nhiều kẽm như hải sản, các loại đậu… vì chất kẽm giúp thân thể nam giới sản sinh ra Testotsterone, tinh khí và tinh trùng giúp nam giới cải thiện được những vấn đề chăn gối.

 Hạn chế những món có chứa nhiều dầu mỡ, vì trong đồ ăn có chứa nhiều dầu mỡ, chất béo sẽ khiến cho thân nam giới bị giảm lượng Testotsterone, nếu cứ ăn lâu dài sẽ khiến cho nam giới bị giảm ham muốn, xuất tinh chậm hơn. thành thử muốn tăng cường sinh lý nam giới cần phải hạn chế những món có hại cho sức khoẻ.

 Bên cạnh đó, bạn nên uống nhiều trà xanh – đây là thức uống thân thuộc của người Việt nhưng lại có công dụng tuyệt vời đối với sinh lý nam giới.

 ngoại giả, bạn cũng nên dùng một số loại cường dương tốt nhất bây giờ như: thuoc cuong duong Rhino, sản phẩm thuốc tăng cường sinh lý , Aka Long, thuốc cương dương Vegatal Vigra … Đây đều là những loại TPCN giúp cải thiện sinh lý nam vừa an toàn lại hiệu quả.

 2. Biết cách quan hệ khi “yêu”

 Có kinh nghiệm khi “yêu” cũng là các cải thiện sinh lý cho nam giới rất tốt, điều tưởng tuồng như đơn giản nhưng lại không đơn giản chút nào đối với nam giới giờ.

 Nam giới nên thường xuyên đổi thay tư thế khi “yêu” như thế sẽ làm cho cuộc vui trở thành thú vị hơn cũng như giúp máu lưu thông tới cậu nhỏ được nhiều hơn, nhờ đó bạn sẽ trở thành mạnh mẽ hơn và các chị em cũng cảm thấy hưng phấn hơn.

 Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng không nên bỏ đi màn dạo đầu mà nhập cuộc luôn, phải thế sẽ khiến cho phái nữ cảm thấy không còn thú vị khả năng làm chuyện ấy cũng giảm đi. Bạn nên nhớ màn dạo đầu không chỉ khiến các chị em rộn rực hơn mà còn làm ấm cho “cậu bé” trước khi lâm trận.

 Ngoài ra , nam giới nên dừng ngay việc quan hệ thô bạo, như thế sẽ vừa làm mất sức mà “cậu bé” lại dễ bị tổn thương, ảnh hưởng nặng nề đến khả năng cương cứng sau này.

----------

